

Is Chase bank good for startup - s2_krish

I am incorporating LLC firm in USA from offshore. Since my business is start up, I'll have very minimum in my account.<p>I need business checking, online banking to wire money international destination, debit or credit card.<p>I heard bank in US is complex rule and lot of hidden fees e.e. monthly etc.<p>Currently, I am like to go with Chase. Is Chase good for offshore startup?
======
rosenjon
Chase has solid online tools, and lots of branches in the U.S. If you keep at
least $7500 in your account (check this figure...it has been changing, but I
think this is right), there is no monthly fee. They also offer solid business
credit cards and other services that will scale with your business.

I don't know about offshore. One of the advantages of using them in the U.S.
is that there are lots of branches to cash checks and meet with your banker if
you so desire. If I was offshore, I might go for something that has a local
branch, but also is a big name (i.e. HSBC, etc).

------
dottrap
Did not like them. Opened up free checking with them. A year later, they
started high fees for small balances per month. Nickel and dimed me for every
little thing too.

Went to HSBC. Had problems with them (clerical BS). Don't really like them,
but they have free checking when their computers don't screw me.

------
knkella
I wanted to know this too. I recently contacted Wells Fargo, and they said it
would be 12$ per month for a basic business account. Please do suggest what
options are there for non-us residents to open up a bank account with minimum
charges possible.

------
timedoctor
Works great for me. No issues with Chase. You need to come to the US to set up
the account.

Chase and Citibank both have good online wire transfers. Wells Fargo do not
have online wire transfers.

